# Tulsa FT



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

would love any updates on open tests and callbacks as they become available for the Tulsa FT.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Very foggy this morning. Started around 11am after fog lifted. Combined 1st and 2nd. Marks where triple with 2 retired ( I think). 28'sh going to the 3rd.

CP


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Gonna be soggy tomorrow.


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

any idea on callbacks? our girl is #37.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind this Sat. AM;
Dog#3,4,5,6,8,9,12,13,18,23,28,29,33,34,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,50,51,52,and 53

Am will start this Sat. AM with 29 dogs to begin first series....

William W


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

labinitup said:


> Open callbacks to water blind this Sat. AM;
> Dog#3,4,5,6,8,9,12,13,18,23,28,29,33,34,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,50,51,52,and 53
> 
> Am will start this Sat. AM with 29 dogs to begin first series....
> ...



is the water blind the 3rd or 4th series?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

labinitup said:


> Open callbacks to water blind this Sat. AM;
> Dog#3,4,5,6,8,9,12,13,18,23,28,29,33,34,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,50,51,52,and 53
> 
> Am will start this Sat. AM with 29 dogs to begin first series....
> ...


There were originally 36 entries in the AM. Are there 7 scratches?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

Fourteen dogs back to the water marks

3, 5, 8, 9, 13, 23, 28, 38, 41, 42, 47, 50, 52, 53

44 degrees and raining

Ted


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. Good luck to your two. Any word on the AM?

Will the Open finish today?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open*


1) Sailor O: Mackey, H: Rorem
2) Pippa O: Skibber, H: Dewey
3) Lilly O: Fletcher, H: Rorem
4) Ace O: Oman, H: Rorem, Ty

RJ) Rocker O/H: Seivert


Jams


Mootsie O: Shih, H: Rorem
Nitro O: Fletcher, H: Rorem
Ozzie O: Tonko, H: Rorem
Zowie O: Shih, H: Rorem


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright Sailor!!!! Congrats to the Rorem crew......

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Sailor, and Rorem Retrievers.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations Sailor, Roy and Joanne. Great win!

Jackie, Marty & Buddy


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Rorem Retrievers and Sailor!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Roy and Joanne Mackey for Sailor's open win. Congrat's also to 
"Team Rorem". Good luck Joanne in the Am.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Cisco’s is proud to report his momma has carried the hippy in to the color once again weekend...

Congratulations Paul and Ramsie on your Amateur 3rd!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

WOW! Was Rorem the only one there? HAHA!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Cisco’s is proud to report his momma has carried the hippy in to the color once again weekend...
> 
> Congratulations Paul and Ramsie on your Amateur 3rd!!



Congratz Paul! any other Am placements?

Aaron


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks guys, 

AM results: 
#Dog NameOwnerHandlerResults
18 Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll Sharon Gierman Sharon Gierman 1st 
26 Rock River Granite Dave Seivert Dave Seivert 2nd 
19 Rockerins Riverdance Paul / Gena Rainbolt Paul Rainbolt 3rd 
2 Castlebays Night Robber Dave Seivert Dave Seivert 4th 
27 Sunshine Dinah Soar Bill Burks Bill Burks Res. Jam 
21 Calumet's Mein Soupster Harold Gierman Harold Gierman Jam 
32 Trumarc's Stanley Pam Ingham Joe Piland Jr. Jam


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Chili says "Way to go mom(AFC Dolly) and Sharon  Dolly got her AFC with the win!!!!!!!

Congrads to Dad (JR) and Hal on on the Jam. Looks like the folks did alright this weekend."


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to all who placed or finished

Looks like Dave Seivert had an especially good weekend

Ted


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations !! .. Rockerins Riverdance, "Ramsie" , AM 3rd...

...and to Paul and Gena Rainbolt, Riverdance Retrievers !  

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Paul. You and your club put on a very nice trial.


John


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW -GREAT weekend for "Team Rorem"!!!

Congrats to the Mackey's and Mr. Fletcher.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations !! .. Rockerins Riverdance, "Ramsie" , AM 3rd...
> 
> ...and to Paul and Gena Rainbolt, Riverdance Retrievers !
> 
> Judy


Multi Mega Dittoes on this one!  Congrats Paul!!!!

And Ted, congrats on the Jams....getting two through at the end is no small accomplishment! ;-)

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I wish I could take the credit, but alas, I wasn't there.

Kudos to Dave and Ty Rorem, though

Their truck is running well

Ted


----------

